# Need For Speed Porsche



## PEG96 (17. Januar 2011)

Hi 
ich habe heute mal wieder nfs porsche installiert um es mal wieder mit allen filtern zu zocken, jedoch übernimmt es meine auflösung nicht.
Mit meiner alten hd4890 konnte ich max 1600*1200 auswählen, das hat auch geklappt. Mit der neuen gtx 470 (treiber 263.06) kann ich bis zu 1920*1200 auswählen, es wird jedoch, egal was ich einstelle die auflösung nicht verändert. Gibt es irgendein trick oder mache ich was falsch
*Das problem hat sich erledigt* im menü hab ich jetzt vga auflösung, wenn ich aber nen rennen starte, hab ich die gewünschte auflösung 
THX für eure antworten


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> THX für eure antworten


Welche Antworten? 
 lol


----------



## black-wizard (26. Januar 2011)

Falls du noch Probleme hast, kannst dir ja mal den Thread anschauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...eed-porsche-nfs-5-auf-aktueller-hardware.html


----------

